# HELP ME PICK A FOLDER WITH AROUND 4" BLADE



## bladesmith3 (Feb 27, 2015)

I was looking for help picking out a nice quality folder with around a 4" blade. up to $200 or so?
IT DOES NOT NEED TO BE TACTICAL. I prefer a long blade that can be versatile.


----------



## ForrestChump (May 4, 2015)

*Re: WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOLDER WITH AT LEAST 4" BLADE*

Lots of stale threads here, but to those who clicked:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj8Uwui5X1Q

3.75'' that looks like its 1 foot long.......

Little less flash lots more blade - Spyderco Police:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoaHlRTiTf0

Than you got the Endura 4, but you said $200 so I imagine you're looking for something with a little more bump.


----------



## bladesmith3 (May 6, 2015)

*Re: WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOLDER WITH AT LEAST 4" BLADE*

thanks


----------



## tbenedict (May 7, 2015)

Check out the Benchmade 940 or 943.


----------



## desmobob (May 7, 2015)

Benchmade 710 (about 3.9"). It's a lot of people's all-time favorite Benchmade for a reason....

Stay sharp,
Bob


----------



## Charlie Fox (May 7, 2015)

RAT 1


----------



## euroken (May 8, 2015)

ZT 0452. Nice long slender blade.


----------



## Knivery (May 17, 2015)

Let me add a suggestion to check out some of the Emerson folders. Many of their models have blades in that range. They are good, tough, lifetime knives. Some of the used ones are real bargains.


----------



## ForrestChump (May 18, 2015)

Knivery said:


> Let me add a suggestion to check out some of the Emerson folders. Many of their models have blades in that range. They are good, tough, lifetime knives. Some of the used ones are real bargains.



I thought so also, but then found a plethora of this type of feedback after digging around: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRFSZ91zLbw

If it says Emerson, make sure it also says Spyderco.


----------



## charlescuatan (May 19, 2015)

How about Cold Steel Spartan? It's cheap and it works! 

http://www.bladehq.com/item--Cold-Steel-Spartan-Kopis--4318

If you want a better quality knife, you can also get this ZT 

http://www.bladehq.com/item--Zero-Tolerance-0200ST--3144


----------



## ForrestChump (May 19, 2015)

charlescuatan said:


> How about Cold Steel Spartan? It's cheap and it works!
> 
> http://www.bladehq.com/item--Cold-Steel-Spartan-Kopis--4318
> 
> ...



:welcome:

Im the opposite of a ColdSteel fan..... just the name alone is a turnoff for me.

He also stated $200, so he is looking for fit and finish, upper middle end of the folder market.

Not that CS has poor F&F I have no idea, and they do have some insanely durable models, just ain't my thing.

So bladesmith what did you pick up? Anything?


----------



## P_A_S_1 (May 19, 2015)

bladesmith3 said:


> I was looking for help picking out a nice quality folder with around a 4" blade. up to $200 or so?
> IT DOES NOT NEED TO BE TACTICAL. I prefer a long blade that can be versatile.



Does a Buck 110 work for you? The blade length is 3 3/4". It's below your budget, well made, has good fit and finish, a good warranty and CS, and it's classic looking (not tactical). They can be custom ordered as well with different options including different blade steel if Bucks standard steel is not to you liking. Even going with the customization options it will still be under your max budget.


----------



## ForrestChump (May 20, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> Does a Buck 110 work for you? The blade length is 3 3/4". It's below your budget, well made, has good fit and finish, a good warranty and CS, and it's classic looking (not tactical). They can be custom ordered as well with different options including different blade steel if Bucks standard steel is not to you liking. Even going with the customization options it will still be under your max budget.



Now THAT is a classy, no nonsense recommendation. You can't get more Americana than with a Buck 110. Solid.

+1


----------



## MrJino (May 20, 2015)

If you save a little more, I'd recommend a sebenza 21 large.
Very nice knife, close tolerances, great materials, and gets smoother with time where most knives do the opposite.
They have near same price for resale if you happen to not like the knife (assuming you don't scuff it up etc).
They come in a few blade shapes, clip point being most popular and the insingo (sheep foot blade style, flatter basically) having a huge following.

I have a few nice folders, but my 2 sebenzas ended my search for knives, which isn't uncommon in blade collectors.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (May 20, 2015)

A Sebenza would be over the OP budget. ZKnives did a review on a small Sebenza which was pretty detailed if interested. HT (s30v) and price was a point of contention in the review. Here's a link;


http://zknives.com/knives/folding/hiend/crksseb.shtml


----------



## ForrestChump (May 20, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> A Sebenza would be over the OP budget. ZKnives did a review on a small Sebenza which was pretty detailed if interested. HT (s30v) and price was a point of contention in the review. Here's a link;
> 
> 
> http://zknives.com/knives/folding/hiend/crksseb.shtml




Nice review. That said $200 was the budget as mentioned. Still wanting to hear what OP picked up if anything. Sebenzas are the be all end all of the production world. That said, I have 0 desire to obtain one, Im content with Spyderco, but I don't feel they are over priced at all. They sell like iPhones. You charge what the markets willing to pay. $350 for a plain small Sebenza is venturing into custom territory, but from the pictures and videos I've seen, I don't really see them cutting any corners and think the price is fair for the tolerances of the knife, the country of manufacture and the materials used. Thousands of other folks I think would agree. If you think $350 is to much thats cool also, there are plenty of excellent knives out there well under $350 and even though I don't think the price is unfair, I still fall into the later category. $350 is a chunk o change for most folks.


Just my 2..... 

Knives, like lights, at some point start to venture into the art category and everything is rather subjective after that....


----------



## MrJino (May 20, 2015)

Very well said.
I have about 4 spydercos, i love them all. Even customized one of them with lightning carbon fiber.
While being great knives, after some use, spydercos will get a bit gritty in the pivot, which is very hard to clean, being a knife guy, it was miserable to reassemble them.
A sebenza, gets SMOOTHER with use and the wear on its titanium scales make them look even better. Not to mention chris reeves supplies you with a tool to disassemble the knife for cleaning, very few knives can you open without voiding the warranty, he suggests you clean your knife once or twice a year depending on usage.
If 200 is max, then I'm sure spyderco has many knives to suit your taste.
I'd just like to say that saving up a bit of extra money for a sebenza, even if used, would be highly worth it.


----------



## ForrestChump (May 20, 2015)

MrJino said:


> Very well said.
> I have about 4 spydercos, i love them all. Even customized one of them with lightning carbon fiber.
> While being great knives, after some use, spydercos will get a bit gritty in the pivot, which is very hard to clean, being a knife guy, it was miserable to reassemble them.
> A sebenza, gets SMOOTHER with use and the wear on its titanium scales make them look even better. Not to mention chris reeves supplies you with a tool to disassemble the knife for cleaning, very few knives can you open without voiding the warranty, he suggests you clean your knife once or twice a year depending on usage.
> ...




Unfortunately, I can't say I have owned any single Spyderco to reach the gritty stage. Although I did have a some new ones with _slight_ grit. I would recommend some dish soap and wicked hot water in a glass. I submerge the pivot area and work it open and closed. This works fine for me but like I said, Im not at the gritty stage yet. If that dosen't work you may want to up the detergent to something like Simple Green, rinse WELL, blow it out then apply a thin lubricant. Lubricants are religion with people, just grab whatever, Ive used Frog Lube and it was plenty slick. I just do a drop on top of the pivot between the handles while closed and a drop from the bottom when opened. Work it in, blow out with compressed air. Done.


----------



## MrJino (May 20, 2015)

Well I use my knives for cutting open a lot of cardboard boxes at work, so they tend to get a lot of lint from that.
I do the hot water and soap trick which works most the time, i even open them to remove the gunk from the bearings or washers, lubricate and reassemble.
I guess I am just spoiled by Chris reeve knives though, they ended my search for knives to be honest.
Plus they look really nice next to flashlights.


----------



## bladesmith3 (May 23, 2015)

everyone has great ideas. I did buy a Zero Tolerance Rexford 0801BW Folding Knife 3.5" Blackwash ELMAX Blade, Titanium Handles
I also picked up a zt0560 I am surprised how many great choices are out there for $200 or so.
I am checking out all the recommendations thank you all


----------



## MrJino (May 23, 2015)

What ever you purchase, I'm sure you will enjoy.

Have you thought about a sharpening system or freehand on wet stones?


----------



## ForrestChump (May 23, 2015)

bladesmith3 said:


> everyone has great ideas. I did buy a Zero Tolerance Rexford 0801BW Folding Knife 3.5" Blackwash ELMAX Blade, Titanium Handles
> I also picked up a zt0560 I am surprised how many great choices are out there for $200 or so.
> I am checking out all the recommendations thank you all



He"s alive!

It sounds like your still in the market even after the recent 2 purchases?

I've found sub $200 is the sweet spot for any blade. Fixed or folding.


----------



## SVT-ROY (May 25, 2015)

Check out an old gem. The surefire charlie is at BOTACH for 99 shipped. Just a few left. I'm an automatic dude but I'm feeling this beast. 99 is a steal, it's almost free. http://www.botach.com/surefire-ew-11-charlie-folding-utility-knife/


----------



## radiopej (May 25, 2015)

I'd really like an Endura. I have a Delica and it's awesome, but I'd like a little more edge retention than the VG10. So maybe a better steel like S30V or ZDP-189.


----------



## MrJino (May 26, 2015)

Zdp189 is fun to sharpen... not.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Jun 9, 2015)

SVT-ROY thanks for the link. I also think the Surefire EW-11 is a steal for $99 just ordered it... 




SVT-ROY said:


> Check out an old gem. The surefire charlie is at BOTACH for 99 shipped. Just a few left. I'm an automatic dude but I'm feeling this beast. 99 is a steal, it's almost free. http://www.botach.com/surefire-ew-11-charlie-folding-utility-knife/


----------



## Dipti13 (Jun 11, 2015)

After some search on ebay, amazon, atlanta cutlery I placed an order for police rescue knife from Atlanta cutlery. Although I hope they will deliver it on time.







This looks like a perfect EDC for me.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Jun 11, 2015)

bladesmith3 said:


> SVT-ROY thanks for the link. I also think the Surefire EW-11 is a steal for $99 just ordered it...



Right on, glad someone took advantage. I lost my titan A by not spending the time to make a proper lanyard. I used the bead for a simple setup I'm really enjoying.


----------



## michiganmade (Jun 16, 2015)

I think protech makes some of the finest knives for the money.


----------



## xxo (Jun 16, 2015)

The Spyderco Stretch is a great knife, very versatile blade shape with good belly and a good tip, great ergos, light and easy to carry, very smooth in operation.


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 17, 2015)

Spyderco ParaMilitary II. Slim profile thus easy to carry. Full flat grind, easy to maintain and very pointy.


----------



## BillSWPA (Jun 17, 2015)

Spyderco Waved Endura. The blade is slightly less than 4" rather than exactly 4", and legally that is important in some jurisdictions. The wave opening is quite reliable, and the thumb hole is well designed and placed. The rocker bar lock is dependable and operates smoothly.


----------



## NoisyPegasus (Jun 19, 2015)

I like using my Kershaw Swerve, non serrated for most day to day tasks, if I'm camping or hiking, I keep a Ka-bar on hand for most "large knife" tasks.


----------



## uofaengr (Jun 28, 2015)

If the criteria is around 4", my recommendation will always be a Spyderco Military. I believe it's bar none one of the best deals on the planet. Carries slim, lightweight, great slicer, extremely ergonomic, all for about $130 though you can frequently buy them LNIB on Bladeforums for $90-100.


----------



## Omenwolf (Jun 28, 2015)

I just got a Zero Tolerance 0452cf it has great steel s35vn, has a 4.1" blade and for a big knife it's light at 4.6oz. It fits my hand like a glove, I wear xl gloves. It's a little over your budget at $220. 
A pic with the rest of my EDC


----------



## bladesmith3 (Jun 28, 2015)

just since I started this thread I have used your tips to buy a spyderco military, a zt 0801bw, and a surefire Charlie. I love all of them. I appreciate the ideas.


----------



## 96Z28 (Jul 12, 2015)

For a "production" knife the RYP HEST 2.0 folder is a great knife. Even better than a lot of one off customs I've seen. 

I carry a lefty version everyday and it takes a beating.


----------

